

The 5 Design Clients You Meet In Hell - Croque
http://pandadesk.com/blog/2011/10/the-5-design-clients-you-meet-in-hell/

======
ghurlman
Did anyone else pick up a strong Oatmeal influence here?

~~~
bzalasky
Definitely... <http://theoatmeal.com/comics/design_hell>

That said, after looking at the two side by side, it's not like any artwork
was lifted, despite the similarities.

------
hackDaily
Just got rid of our Scope Creeper yesterday, it was getting ugly. Funny
enough, this client was also our Buzzturd. Thanks for the fun read!

